# Grand to spend on mods, what to do?



## GTOTerp (Dec 13, 2005)

I haven't purchased the car yet, but am seriously considering either an '05 or '06 model --- I personally love the subtle styling combined with the massive power under the hood ... so working with a completely stock baseline and a grand to burn, what would you do? intake, tune, exhaust, suspension?
I'm personally a firm believer in building from the ground up, so if I were to dump it into suspension and drive train upgrades, what should I buy and why? Thanks in advance ...


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I would buy in this order:

1.) LPE CAI $239.95 (this has been a good mod for me)

2.) GMM Ripshift $299.99 ( I tried the B&M first, with 4- modifications to it and finally decided to get the GMM.... THE BEST MOVE YET for me.)

3.) Hotchkis Sway Bars $412.95 (This helped eliminate some fo my wheel hop, and the handling is much better. Some will recommend coil-overs or shocks but for now the sway's will give you most bang for the buck.... then after you get some miles on it, upgrade to the coilovers.)

4.) 160 Degree T-Stat $26.95 (I immedu=iately noticed the improvement, as I live in the high desert. depending on where you are located geographically this may or may not help you.)

Thats $979.84... Of course you can probably get some better prices if you shop around. 

I would also look at a urethane bushing kit too... depending on your goals.

I am sure you will get some differing opinions here, some like the catback, headers, diablo tune or dyno tune, etc.


----------



## GTOTerp (Dec 13, 2005)

*Thanks LS2*

maybe the board higher ups can sticky this thread for prospective buyers and 1st time modders ... and what about changing rear end gearing to account for future power gains?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTOTerp said:


> maybe the board higher ups can sticky this thread for prospective buyers and 1st time modders ... and what about changing rear end gearing to account for future power gains?


I would most certainly go with a 3:91 gear. It makes all the difference.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

LS2's suggestions are right on -- but I'd price out a swap of all the major fluids to synthetics. Transmission, brakes and differential. Makes a huge difference and is relatively cheap. That said, the first mod that came to my mind was tires. The BFGs from the factory keep the rims from sparking -- and that's about it.


----------



## GTOTerp (Dec 13, 2005)

*Dealernut, which brand, any links?*



dealernut said:


> I would most certainly go with a 3:91 gear. It makes all the difference.




Does Motive make a set for the new goat? I saw a set for the C5 vette for around $350 from Summit ...
http://store.summitracing.com/default.asp?target=/egnsearch.asp&N=401013


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is what I use and I think most here use. 

http://www.difftechnics.com.au/?

Another option I would reccomend for the drive train
*3'' Chromoly Driveshaft With Billet Yokes from BMR Fabrication*

A one piece that also made a huge difference.


----------



## GTOTerp (Dec 13, 2005)

*BA, I like Royal Purple's stuff, good for goat?*



b_a_betterperson said:


> LS2's suggestions are right on -- but I'd price out a swap of all the major fluids to synthetics. Transmission, brakes and differential. Makes a huge difference and is relatively cheap. That said, the first mod that came to my mind was tires. The BFGs from the factory keep the rims from sparking -- and that's about it.



Aftermarket tires are usually an upgrade no matter the car, but let me torch the stock ones first ... :cool


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTOTerp said:


> Aftermarket tires are usually an upgrade no matter the car, but let me torch the stock ones first ... :cool



that'll take about 2000 miles......


I'm not joking.


----------



## GTOTerp (Dec 13, 2005)

*Dealernut, this is getting expensive, lol*

Another option I would reccomend for the drive train
*3'' Chromoly Driveshaft With Billet Yokes from BMR Fabrication*

A one piece that also made a huge difference.[/QUOTE]



I read about the weakness of the 2 piece drive shaft --- that's an expensive mod but definitely a good one for the future.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTOTerp said:


> Another option I would reccomend for the drive train
> *3'' Chromoly Driveshaft With Billet Yokes from BMR Fabrication*
> 
> A one piece that also made a huge difference.




I read about the weakness of the 2 piece drive shaft --- that's an expensive mod but definitely a good one for the future.[/QUOTE]


Oh yeah that is a down the road mod. The 2 piece will be fine for anything above 11.5/12second car.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> LS2's suggestions are right on -- but I'd price out a swap of all the major fluids to synthetics. Transmission, brakes and differential. Makes a huge difference and is relatively cheap. That said, the first mod that came to my mind was tires. The BFGs from the factory keep the rims from sparking -- and that's about it.



I agree.

Another vast improvement- Chris White (GTPprix)'s shift light & tone flash mod. $150...and highly recommended. Get the functionality that GM's lawyers killed!


----------



## Calibrator (Jan 21, 2006)

If you're looking for the biggest bang for your money-- rear end gears. You'd be amazed at what a gear in the 3.70-4.10 will do. And if you decide to make other mods later, the gears will be compatible with them. Of course, your rear tires may think otherwise.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Custom Tune and Valentine One .


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I am not sure about the 04's. But the 05's do come with Synthetic Oil in the Engine, Transmission and Differential from the factory. I have been down this road with the dealer and GM about this already when I decided to switch over to TORCO Synthetic. Without explaining the long story, I am back with the GM Synthetic in the Diff and Tranny and Mobil 1 in the engine that it comes with.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTOTerp said:


> Aftermarket tires are usually an upgrade no matter the car, but let me torch the stock ones first ... :cool


Hear ya -- and, yes, Royal Purple is the way to go.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

Groucho said:


> I agree.
> 
> Another vast improvement- Chris White (GTPprix)'s shift light & tone flash mod. $150...and highly recommended. Get the functionality that GM's lawyers killed!



what is this mod...whats its purpose...im interested
-thnx


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

DK2F said:


> what is this mod...whats its purpose...im interested
> -thnx


Check out this link. Pretty slick stuff!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

k1200lt said:


> Check out this link. Pretty slick stuff!


Absolutely...one of the best bang-to-buck mods yet. 

You may want to wait until you swap out your stock rubber, however, as Chris can tweak the settings to take the new tire diameter into account, thus making the speedo accurate.

I have 18" wheels and lo-pro tires, and now my speedo is DGPS-verified _dead nuts_ accurate.


----------



## babablackgoat (Oct 11, 2009)

GTOTerp said:


> Does Motive make a set for the new goat? I saw a set for the C5 vette for around $350 from Summit ...
> Summit Racing - High Performance Car and Truck Parts l 800-230-3030


FYI…

Motive does not have an adapter that fits the 2006 GTO. See below text from email from Motive:

“
I was discussing this with our General Manager and she told me I'm an ***. Turns out the reservoir on the 06 is a fairly rare beast - 3 prongs but doesn't match with any other three prong reservoir on the market.

So you'll kind of stuck using the universal adapter. We'll ship you one out today. 

Eric - please ship an 1101.

Marco
“

Motive was great about sending me the correct one immediately, and refunding my CC the difference.

The universal one is easy to use.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTOTerp said:


> I haven't purchased the car yet, but am seriously considering either an '05 or '06 model --- I personally love the subtle styling combined with the massive power under the hood ... so working with a completely stock baseline and a grand to burn, what would you do? intake, tune, exhaust, suspension?
> I'm personally a firm believer in building from the ground up, so if I were to dump it into suspension and drive train upgrades, what should I buy and why? Thanks in advance ...


Actually, I would hang on to the $1,000 for a while and let it grow to a larger amount.

But if doing something to the car is a MUST DO item when you get it. 

# 1 .Purchase a CAI [ cold Air Intake ] . Purchase either a OTRCAI [ over the radiator cold air intake ] from Vararam or SVEDE1212 on this web site or a BRUTE FORCE unit from A.E..M

# 2, have all the fluids changed .
# 3, find a well known shop and take it in for a good [ dyno ] tune or a street tune.


----------



## radu_rd2 (Sep 22, 2009)

To suggest something different - Pioneer AVIC Z110-BT  Full nav, bluetooth, 16Gb SD cards for mp3s. This and HIDs will be my first mods (cause 400hp is plenty for now haha)


----------

